# Incredibile gol di Giovinco in Toronto - Red Bulls



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2015)

Ci sono giocatori che dopo 2 anni soffrono ancora di jet lag, ma Giovinco, partito mercoledì mattina da Roma e arrivato nel pomeriggio a Toronto, sforna uno dei gol più belli mai visti sul BMO Field


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## prebozzio (15 Ottobre 2015)

Meraviglioso.

Sinceramente trovo molto sciocco e superficiale sminuire quello che Giovinco sta facendo in MLS.
Almeno 12 dei 21 gol segnati sono straordinarie prodezze tecniche, che non dipendono affatto dal mediocre livello degli avversari.
Anche a Parma Giovinco era più o meno così. Probabilmente significa che Sebastian ha bisogno di fiducia, di sentirsi libero di sbagliare, al centro dell'attenzione, senza eccessive pressioni... ma in questo contesto si sta rivelando un giocatore pazzesco.

E anche in Nazionale in queste due partite ha fatto alla grande nei pochi minuti a disposizione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Ottobre 2015)

Per me non è solo il campionato non di altissimo livello a fare la differenza, alla Juve giocava poco e con troppe pressioni (il nuovo Del Piero cit.).

Anche in Nazionale si è rivelato un ottimo giocatore, sicuramente meglio di El Shaarawy ed Eder

Ad oggi lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi


----------



## prebozzio (15 Ottobre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per me non è solo il campionato non di altissimo livello a fare la differenza, alla Juve giocava poco e con troppe pressioni (il nuovo Del Piero cit.).
> 
> Anche in Nazionale si è rivelato un ottimo giocatore, sicuramente meglio di El Shaarawy ed Eder
> 
> Ad oggi lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi


Io gli auguro di restare dov'è: guadagna montagne di soldi, è un idolo, vive in uno stato meraviglioso, gioca alla grande. 
Piuttosto che vivacchiare in una squadra di media classifica qui o fare panchina/tribuna in una grande, io farei tutta la vita la scelta di Giovinco (e la MSL non è come andare in Cina o in Qatar o in Russia).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi insieme a Insigne è il giocatore italiano tecnicamente più forte.

Io piuttosto mi farei la domanda perchè il nostro campionato sia così brutto e deprimente,
basato solo su forza fisica e tatticismo, cosa che rende arduo per giocatori delle loro caratteristiche imporsi nelle squadre italiane di vertice.
Io credo che Giovinco farebbe molto bene in tutti gli altri campionati d'europa, esclusa forse la Germania che ha il calcio più simile al nostro.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso.
> 
> Sinceramente trovo molto sciocco e superficiale sminuire quello che Giovinco sta facendo in MLS.
> Almeno 12 dei 21 gol segnati sono straordinarie prodezze tecniche, che non dipendono affatto dal mediocre livello degli avversari.
> ...



Quoto. In Nazionale ha cambiato la partita l'altro giorno.

Detto questo il gol sopra forse è figlio di un posizionamento sbagliato nell'1vs1, ma ne ha fatti altri veramente belli a prescindere.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Ottobre 2015)

Giovinco le qualità tecniche le ha senza alcun dubbio.

Ma a Toronto sta facendo tutte queste magie perchè il campionato è penoso, suvvia.

Salta tutti come birilli, pressing inesistente, lo fanno mirare e tirare, in Italia sarebbe il solito Giovinco.


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2015)

La verità? In Italia, ma in Europa, un gol cosi non l'avrebbe mai fatto perchè sarebbe stato steso sicuramente prima di saltare tutti come birilli. 

Detto questo nulla togliere alla sua grandissima stagione, in un campionato dove oggettivamente non c'è la pressione che si vive in Italia ma in generale in Europa legata al calcio si sta esprimendo a mente totalmente sgombra ed i risultati arrivano. La sua scelta di andare li si sta rivelando perfetta, non solo economicamente, ma anche da un punto di vista del rendimento e credo dell'esperienza di vita visto che in molti sognano di andare in America e fare i benestanti.


----------



## Snake (15 Ottobre 2015)

è un gol da Puskas award


----------



## DannySa (15 Ottobre 2015)

Gran gol, non avevo dubbi che sarebbe tornato in nazionale, agli europei ci va senza problemi, negli ultimi 20 minuti uno con la sua velocità e tecnica può essere devastante.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Ottobre 2015)

magari avercelo al posto del nipponico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso.
> 
> Sinceramente trovo molto sciocco e superficiale sminuire quello che Giovinco sta facendo in MLS.
> Almeno 12 dei 21 gol segnati sono straordinarie prodezze tecniche, che non dipendono affatto dal mediocre livello degli avversari.
> ...


Allora perché non faceva queste cose alla Juventus? Hai detto bene, Giovinco è un giocatore da Parma, ossia da metà classifica, e se i vertici della MLS valgono la metà classifica del quarto campionato d'Europa, una spiegazione a queste prestazioni si può trovare facilmente. Tanto di capello ma queste cose c'è chi le fa in Europa in campionati veri e contro squadre vere, inutile spellarsi le mani.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io gli auguro di restare dov'è: guadagna montagne di soldi, è un idolo, vive in uno stato meraviglioso, gioca alla grande.
> Piuttosto che vivacchiare in una squadra di media classifica qui o fare panchina/tribuna in una grande, io farei tutta la vita la scelta di Giovinco (e la MSL non è come andare in Cina o in Qatar o in Russia).


Non ho dubbi ma sicuramente la sua scelta non merita le attenzioni dei tifosi, di altri club o della nazionale. È un giocatore ritirato, stop.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2015)

Se Giovinco fa queste cose, penso che uno come Messi in MLS potrebbe fare tranquillamente 6-7 gol a partita.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Ottobre 2015)

La difesa avversaria sembra quella nostra


----------



## prebozzio (15 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora perché non faceva queste cose alla Juventus? Hai detto bene, Giovinco è un giocatore da Parma, ossia da metà classifica, e se i vertici della MLS valgono la metà classifica del quarto campionato d'Europa, una spiegazione a queste prestazioni si può trovare facilmente. Tanto di capello ma queste cose c'è chi le fa in Europa in campionati veri e contro squadre vere, inutile spellarsi le mani.


Il sinistro in diagonale in corsa è lo stesso su ogni campo di calcio, come i calci di punizione e altre delizie tecniche.

Alla Juventus quanto giocava Giovinco? E soprattutto... non eri tu quello che era appassionato di campionati minori? Delle leghe dell'est Europa? Ora mi diventi uno che "queste cose c'è chi le fa in Europa in campionati veri e contro squadre vere"? Dovrebbero ritirarti la targhetta di socio!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il sinistro in diagonale in corsa è lo stesso su ogni campo di calcio, come i calci di punizione e altre delizie tecniche.
> 
> Alla Juventus quanto giocava Giovinco? E soprattutto... non eri tu quello che era appassionato di campionati minori? Delle leghe dell'est Europa? Ora mi diventi uno che "queste cose c'è chi le fa in Europa in campionati veri e contro squadre vere"? *Dovrebbero ritirarti la targhetta di socio!*


 Già me l'hanno ritirata 
A parte gli scherzi, non si può negare che esistano campionati minori e campionati maggiori o vogliamo dire che Premier ed MLS siano sullo stesso livello? Sì, certe giocate dipendono dalle proprie caratteristiche tecniche ma in altri campionati, come dice Jino, non ci sarebbe proprio arrivato a fare quelle giocate perché gli avversari sarebbero stati più aggressivi o le difese più preparate, io nei goal di Giovinco noto una libertà di spazi che difficilmente vedi nelle giocate di un Lewandoski o di un Aguero.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> , io nei goal di Giovinco noto una libertà di spazi che difficilmente vedi nelle giocate di un Lewandoski o di un Aguero.


Ma ci mancherebbe altro!
Solo che non vedo l'utilità di ribadire l'ovvio sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe altro!
> Solo che non vedo l'utilità di ribadire l'ovvio sempre


Ma a me sta bene elogiare il gesto tecnico e le capacità di Giovinco, figurati, però mi da fastidio quando si inizia a dire che noi, intesi come Italia, abbiamo fatto male a lasciarlo partire oppure che merita la nazionale oppure si inventano storie come l'interesse del Barcellona.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Certo che se davvero l'anno prossimo Ibra va in MLS gli americani prenderanno paura...cioè io mi spetto scene tipo Mark Landers su holly&Benji coi difensori che vanno in contrasto e vengono spazzati via e i portieri che finiscono in porta con la palla e si mettono a piangere...


----------



## Hammer (17 Ottobre 2015)

Sarò banale, ma in MLS le difese, mediamente, fanno ridere i polli. Roba da Serie B/Lega Pro.

Avesse provato in Serie A...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per me non è solo il campionato non di altissimo livello a fare la differenza, alla Juve giocava poco e con troppe pressioni (il nuovo Del Piero cit.).
> 
> Anche in Nazionale si è rivelato un ottimo giocatore, sicuramente meglio di El Shaarawy ed Eder
> 
> Ad oggi lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi



meglio Eder assolutamente ma sta facendo bene, ha qualità che pochi italiani hanno


----------

